# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Hypnosis Headaches Sometimes

## Rainbow Werewolf

I&#39;ve noticed sometimes when I&#39;ve been listening to hypnosis CD&#39;s I&#39;ll wake up with a headache. I am not sure if that is common or not. I don&#39;t do it too much, but it seems strange because they are supposed to have you waking up feeling refreshed (which sometimes they do too).

----------


## PenguinLord13

> I&#39;ve noticed sometimes when I&#39;ve been listening to hypnosis CD&#39;s I&#39;ll wake up with a headache. I am not sure if that is common or not. I don&#39;t do it too much, but it seems strange because they are supposed to have you waking up feeling refreshed (which sometimes they do too).
> [/b]



Where do you get the tapes? Perhaps they are not very good quality, and are therefore causing adverse effects.

----------


## Barbizzle

Hmm, I get the same thing whenever I try to WILD...

----------


## Leo Volont

> I&#39;ve noticed sometimes when I&#39;ve been listening to hypnosis CD&#39;s I&#39;ll wake up with a headache. I am not sure if that is common or not. I don&#39;t do it too much, but it seems strange because they are supposed to have you waking up feeling refreshed (which sometimes they do too).
> [/b]



It may be that your Agna Chakra (Third Eye, Eye of Wisdom) has opened and the energy is not circulating.

This is both good news and bad, but mostly good, since we can soon learn how to circulate the energy so that they pain will soon enough go away. 

First, reach behind and rub your tailbone, the very base bone of the spine, so that you know exactly where it is.  Next get a cold glass of water, or your favorite cold beverage, and take a big gulp, and follow the swallow down but IMAGINE the swallow going all the way to your tailbone, taking with it the energy that was in your forehead.   Do this several times, and rub your tailbone again, this time with the emphasis of seeming to attract that energy to this base chakra. 

I deeper exercise is to establish your Gate Point into your head and open it and will the energy down toward your throat chakra and heart.  You do this by swivelling your head around until you are very aware of the exact swivel point, and then focus your energy and concentration there.  Ordinarily it starts with feeling a sensation lump about the size of a golf ball, but stay with it and it will peel down like an onion as you go deeper and deeper into it.  When you have the energy and concentration focused to a small point, then you will notice it oscillating.  When you feel the oscillations, then the Gate can be opened.  Now it can open two ways -- you can bring energy UP from that point to fill up your Crown Chakra and even project energy up over your head, by about 18 inches or so, but that might make your headache worse for the moment. What you need to do is push the energy down through the Gate.   

Now, when you want to bring the Energy up to your head, you can do a 1 to 10 count up the back of your spine.  But when you are experiencing discomfort, then you bring the energy down with a 1 to 10 count down the front of your body.   On ordinary days it is good to cycle the energy up and down with a 10 count up and a 10 count down.  

If one is concerned about one&#39;s health, then the 10/10 count should be made to start from the back of the heels to the top of the head, and then down the front to the toes. 

Also, as with the Reiki and Jin Shin Jytsu traditions, the hands and the feet are the terminus points for every energy flow in the body.  You can do 10/10 counts to bring the energy up from the back of the hand and down the front of the fingers... and after a few whole hand count cycles, you can do each finger separately.  In Reiki fashion you can similarly do 10/10 counts with the feet and then with each toe separately.

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

According to my hypnosis instructor,

"it&#39;s called hypnotic hangover. like the bends in scuba diving. you are
coming up too fast.  don&#39;t use cds with a count up or stretch the count
up from 5 to 10 and come up more slowly."

----------

